# New wallpaper: "Serenity"



## Dave Leverich (Jul 8, 2007)

I know it's been aeons, but I was lying under my bamboo grove today in the shade and looked up.

This is what I saw....

New wallpaper "Serenity" up on the website 





It's on:
http://www.atacards.com/wallpaper/


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome... saved two of them... thanks.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad to 
I've been slacking for a while on the wallpaper department though, need to sit down and make some more. Maybe something in the Escrima department too.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 9, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> I know it's been aeons, but I was lying under my bamboo grove today in the shade and looked up.
> 
> This is what I saw....
> 
> ...



I thought this was about the ship Serenity from the Movie of the same name and TV Series called "Fire Fly". 

Nice picture. But I felt mislead.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm really disappointed that none say Miguk Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 9, 2007)

Hehe, i loved that movie! I think that was one of the greatest moments of fans actually having a say and reviving a show. Great stuff 

Heh, I could make one for you MBuzzy 
I do find it neat that MDK was TKD and TSD, is that just a name thing? (One of the Senior Masters I know trained at a TKD MDK school in Korea when he was young).


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I thought this was about the ship Serenity from the Movie of the same name and TV Series called "Fire Fly".
> 
> Nice picture. But I felt mislead.



Heh. Same story here!


----------

